# money is ruining our marriage



## zanana1124 (Mar 3, 2012)

husband and I are both out of a job. We have been broke most of our almost 7 years of marriage. We married young and still havent grown up. Husband doesnt like it when i work because he belives that the man should take care of the money. The problem is that he's irrisponsible and owes so much in fines that he constantly goes to jail over not paying fines and now his ribs are broken and he cant work. I am struggling to stay sane. And he's now thinking about seperating so that things are easier for me. I am going to put in an application at butterball on monday. As much as i love my husband i am feeling the money noose tighten. I cant help but feel like i am gonna jump off the deep edge. I need advice on how to deal with it all. We dont have any credit cards so know debt there but with everything else... I just cant help it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You might want to think about why he has so many fines... Most people don't put themselves in a situation like that on a regular basis...

You two might do well to find a way to get some counseling, both marriage and financial. Rather than just giving up on your marriage. There are low cost ways of getting the help you need.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelguy (May 25, 2012)

Your situation is very similar to a lot out there, even marriages where both the husband and wife are working, you still find they are in debt and always have no money to spend, the answer is simple. I have given counsel to a lot of couples on this issue because whether we like it or not it is a very important part of marriages and relationships. The issue of money is always the basis of most break up and divorce. The answer is this, men should realize that the woman was created as a help mate and she has to assist you, you cannot carry the burden alone, and women there are several jobs out there you can do, even from your home, if your husband doesn't want you to work outside, you can work inside and still be happy. You can also have a regular job and have a work-from home job as a part time. This has worked so well for many couples i introduced it to, because the truth is that, the extra cash is always helpful and with the present economy, you need multiple streams of income.


----------

